

Web app ideas - lkozma
http://www.lkozma.net/seven.html

======
lkozma
In the tradition of news.yc, I'd be glad to get your feedback on these ideas.
I'm not pursuing any of them right now, so I'd just like to find out if there
is any value in them, if they already exist, or are impossible, etc.

~~~
marcamillion
Hey lkozma, I was just going through your site and see that you have been
giving ideas away for years (literally).

<http://www.lkozma.net/ideas.html>

That's pretty awesome.

I am doing a podcast about various ideas/projects/stuff that HN members are
working on, and you definitely seem like you fit the bill of characters I
would enjoy interviewing.

Interested in being on one of the episodes? I think the community would love
to hear more about your some of your ideas.

I put up the first episode and am pivoting based on the feedback I got from
the HN community:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1379942>

I am also rendering a second episode, coming out shortly - in the new format
(i.e. mainly discussing ideas and not news).

If you are interested, email me: marc {at} ideatin {dot} com

Thanks.

P.S. Was looking for your contact info on your blog and couldn't find it :|

------
mgkimsal
"They will probably just stick with Word, but they will often still find the
LaTeX-produced resumes better looking"

Can someone show me examples of what constitutes "better looking" when
comparing these two tools for CVs?

~~~
mrvir
IMO (La)TeX output looks professional _when printed on paper with a decent
laser printer_. You need to look very close. Difference is in very small
details. I would guess that it has more accurate font face calculations and
positioning as every character looks perfect.

------
Kilimanjaro
Looks like we need SMT HN: (somebody make this)

~~~
marcamillion
I am trying to do that with ideatin.com :)

Stay tuned.

------
oldgregg
"Site search that suggests frequent phrases" made me think how awful most site
search is. I'm waiting for a startup to make it simple and easy to add
weighted faceted search to any website.

~~~
RyanMcGreal

        <form method="get" action="http://www.google.com/search">
        <div>
        <input style="width: 8em;" type="text" name="q" maxlength="255" title="Enter search terms here">
        <input class="searchbutton" type="submit" name="btng" value="Search">
        <input type="hidden" name="domains" value="yourdomain.com">
        <input type="hidden" name="sitesearch" value="yourdomain.com">
        </div>
        </form>

------
paraschopra
6\. Automated website optimizer

The problem here isn't learning best content for user segments. A lot of
applications already do that. In fact, AdSense and other ad targeting systems
are manifestations of this idea.

The problem is to come up with enough variations. It is a pain-staking and
creative task to come up with variations that can perform better. Moreover,
even if you come up with enough variations, the amount of traffic needed with
such automatic optimization is exorbitant.

~~~
DanHulton
In fact, I used to work for a company that does exactly this and has done it
for many years now. They just last year (or thereabouts) released their newest
version that is supposed to run over all the various bits o' data it collects
automatically and generate ads tailored to every customer.

(www.sitebrand.com if you're intersted, or just google "web personalization"
and you'll find a bunch of their competitors, who also do a bunch of very neat
things in this space.)

------
alain94040
6\. Automated website optimizer

You are on to something there. There is a lot that could be automated. This
reminds me of Apple commercial, when the Mac came out in the 80s. It was
making fun of IBM as being the "morse language" of the past, whereas the Mac
and its GUI where the telephone.

7\. LaTeX resume builder

Why would anyone want that? On HN there seems to be a community of LaTeX
users, and I can't figure out why. Isn't that thing only used for writing Ph.D
theses?

~~~
henning
TeX and LaTeX were designed for mathematical and scientific publishing. So,
homework assignments, technical memos, anything that has math or science in
it, not just theses. They can be used for general typesetting stuff.

~~~
pjscott
Its greatest virtue is that it makes writing math pretty easy. I would love to
see more software support including LaTeX-formatted math in comments and blog
posts and such.

------
Qix
I liked your idea #5 (Website visualizer) and have been looking for an excuse
to play with the Raphael javascript library.

Just hacked together a little initial demo (still needs a lot of work), but
think it will look decent when I'm done with it.

Posted on github.com at <http://github.com/qix/Sitemap>

~~~
mnutt
That's pretty cool. I'm working on a real time analytics tool as well,
although I'm only showing aggregate stats and don't have any sort of site map
visualization yet:

<http://hummingbirdstats.com>

------
ErrantX
#7 has been a rough idea of mine in the past too - somewhere that you can jot
down your education, qualifications and other useful stuff as you go along.
Then create customised resumes for jobs as you apply.

~~~
frio
I've kicked that idea around too (and would be surprised if there weren't
others with the same thought). I started whipping something up in Django (tied
to a SQLite database I could just throw around) when I was learning it a
couple of years ago for doing just that; it never came to fruition I'll see if
I can find and brush off the code.

------
trix
Thank you for making that content freely available. Nothing there floats my
boat but thank you nonetheless.

~~~
minalecs
well very rarely is an idea worth anything.. its the execution.

~~~
retube
absolutely

------
mazuhl
I'd like a web app, kind of like DabbleDB, where you can just drop in data and
easily make pivot tables and get interesting outputs. It could just throw a
bunch of analyses at the data and see what it comes out with.

------
grails4life
The Latex resume is an excellent idea.

